# Sentra E Sway Bar



## drummer5 (May 29, 2003)

I've been doing searches and stuff on installing a rear sway bar on my E to get rid of my god-awful understeer and I read that my E doesn't have the mounts on the rear shocks or something and somethign else about chassis mounts. I was just wondering what I'd have to do to install a rear sway bar on my E without dropping alot of money for different shocks and stuff(that'll be later)

Also would it be worth it to change to a SE-R front sway bar? And does anyone have some links to where I can buy one online?

Thanx for the help


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

A bigger front would cause more understeer. You could simply take the front one off to eliminate some understeer. I suppose you could weld a perch onto your struts to make a rear one work.


----------



## drummer5 (May 29, 2003)

I'd rather put an SER front on and Progress sway on the rear to balance my car out and eliminate roll than take off the front to balance my car out and increase roll


----------



## Michael DeLoach (Apr 30, 2002)

The rear bar is easy to install on your E. All you have to do is get the brackets off of another car and they will bolt right onto your car and you can install a swaybar. You may also need new struts. The rear bar's endlinks connect to the rear struts. check your struts to see if they have a tab on the backside.


----------



## drummer5 (May 29, 2003)

Well I checked my struts and no tab on the back. Can I swap out struts from any higher end model sentra(don't have enough money for new struts) or do they have to be from an SER?

Also, still trying to find a website that sells the progress sway bar, if anyone can help me out...


----------



## 95 SentraB13 (Jun 14, 2002)

The rear struts off any model Sentra, I assume, besides those without the rear sway bar should work.
If you're looking for the Progress Sway Bar, Toolapcfan has a Group Buy for them going on now for $170 each.


----------



## drummer5 (May 29, 2003)

arrggg if only I had the money to get one now I'd be all over that group buy like Clinton on a fat intern!


----------



## Michael DeLoach (Apr 30, 2002)

Yes, struts from any B13 with a swaybar will work


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

how much more would swapin the e to the Se-r , improve? just a bit or worth $30 kause we only have 1 se'r in this lilo slavage, and theywant that much for it. but i was so excited and then someone bought the engine and no one here is messin' with a b13 ser... wounder who it was. haha...


----------



## Noshkanok (Aug 10, 2009)

drummer5 said:


> Well I checked my struts and no tab on the back. Can I swap out struts from any higher end model sentra(don't have enough money for new struts) or do they have to be from an SER?
> 
> Also, still trying to find a website that sells the progress sway bar, if anyone can help me out...


If you're still looking for front and/or rear sway bars, like I am for the same E, I found some here:

Matrix Racing- Euro Altezza Tail Lights, Clear Projector Headlights, Auto Accessories, and Performance Parts for Cars & Trucks

They're about $220 for front or rear. Spendy! Personally I'm just gonna go the whole 9 with the suspension, rims and tires cuz you're right; this thing has no grip! I found 4 AGX shocks for $455 here:

rapidcustoms.com

And a set of 4 2" drop springs on eBay for $42. No joke! Add to that some 15x6.5 MB 5X rims and Dunlop Direzza tires ($671 total from Discount Tire Direct), and this tiny car should fly like Herbie. Next is a header ($100 on eBay) and then I'll think about exhaust.


----------



## ching_84 (Nov 20, 2008)

Does a RNN14 awd front sway bar swapable with B13?


----------



## mrmoose (Apr 2, 2009)

Anyone have a pic of the rear sway bar mounting brackets at the frame? I have an "E" and bought the Suspenion Techniques swaybar, but I need those brackets!!


----------



## mrmoose (Apr 2, 2009)

mrmoose said:


> Anyone have a pic of the rear sway bar mounting brackets at the frame? I have an "E" and bought the Suspenion Techniques swaybar, but I need those brackets!!


Ok, so I looked at a Sentra at the mall, now I NEED those brackets!! Anyone?


----------



## kizer24 (Mar 23, 2008)

Hit a junk yard man. Or troll the part outs.


----------



## mrmoose (Apr 2, 2009)

It looks like the fuel filler tube into the fuel tank will hit the bracket! Are they different between an E and an SE-R? Hmmmmmm?


----------

